# USB connections? pocket dish format?



## Brian_216 (Oct 22, 2006)

I know you can transfer to the pocket dish, but I tried attacing an external hard drive to the USB port and it said "this feature not currently supported" My queestion is can I transfer from the pocket dish to a storage device, and if so is it a useable format, or proprietary to dish network? I tried to search for this one but coldnt get anything specific enough.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes, you can copy from the PocketDish to another storage device for archival. You can then move things back to the PocketDish for playback, but you can _not_ move things from the PocketDish back to your DVR. The format is proprietary, so once you've moved something to the PocketDish and deleted it from your DVR, your only option for playback is to use the PocketDish.


----------

